# New member



## Mmbop (Nov 30, 2020)

Heya guys and gals, just got myself a denim blue 2000 225 Audi TT as a second/project car to my E92 (sorry sorry but at least it's German ey). What a fun little car it is too!!! Just spent the morning installing a pioneer sph10bt head unit which doubles as a phone cradle (and you can close the silver trim if you fold the phone mount back inside, have pictures if anyone's interested). Thanks for having me here and hopefully I'll see you all at a show in the near future (if anyone's from Kent hosting tt meets feel free to give me a message in the mean time)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & Mk1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mmbop (Nov 30, 2020)

Cheers Hoggy  I'm sure it will be a journey


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

